# 'Red VS Blue' being re-uploaded on YouTube in full HD



## jonajon91 (Mar 6, 2015)

It had to happen at some point (especially with the fullscreen acquisition *grumble grumble*). Each series is going to be uploaded with a few days in between each so there is time to watch. If you have not watched RvB then I would highly suggest doing so, seriously watching this show going from idiots in a canyon arguing over weather their jeep looked more like a warthog or a puma into a show with heavy themes of psychological torture massively complex characters and timelines. Damn good.
Ill post a link every few days to the new series and hopefully spark a little discussion?


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 6, 2015)

So series one, here we go.


Yes I know it is slow to start with, but it's worth holding out with. It's also late here so i'm going to watch the majority of this tomorrow, I will be back with anything I have to say then.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 6, 2015)

Awesome! I haven't watched Red Vs Blue since around whenever Halo 4 came out. This seems like a good time to start watching again.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes. I highly recommend Red vs. Blue. I think that the medium disenchants people or prevents them from 'taking it seriously,' but I would encourage anyone who has not seen RvB to give it a try and at least spin a few episodes.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 7, 2015)

Not really too much to say about series one other than it's damn good to be back. Big nostalgia here (even though it was not all that long ago that I watched through  ).


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 8, 2015)

Well that's S2 watched. I think overall it is a little weaker than S1 in terms of story, but the humor is better, a few actual laugh out loud moments for me and that last episode was/is awesome. I'm just going to try really hard to keep track of who is human, who is


Spoiler



a robot


 and who is


Spoiler



an AI program


. Let alone


Spoiler



what reality/timeline/imagination we're currently in.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 9, 2015)

Damn these are coming a lot faster than I thought they would be, I don't know if ill be able to keep up at this rate.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2vBnPCQT4WLXUP5_rnQoUwp3EZbDWPAa

This series is definitely one of my favorites though with new timelines and stuff coming into play.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 9, 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2vBnPCQT4WLXUP5_rnQoUwp3EZbDWPAa


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry, my computer messed up and I ended up with a triple post and no way to edit.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 13, 2015)

Season four, here we go.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 14, 2015)

double post - season five bellow.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 16, 2015)

The first five series' wrap up into one big story ark. 
Series 6 inbound



This series has one of the best monologue/speeches at the end of it, powerful stuff.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm binge watching Scrubs lately, but as soon as that's over, Red vs Blue all the way!


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 17, 2015)

MINI SERIES!


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 19, 2015)

Man, I finally got round to Series three, the whole episode 50 through to episode 52 is amazing! Just a huge Church timeline circlejerk.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 21, 2015)

Seven and Eight



---------------------------



---------------------------

They have also been uploading PSAs and videos that have been sponsor only so far such as behind the scenes, episode 49.5, the best episode ever and alternate endings to ep.100. Ill post all that jazz when we're up to date with episodes.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 23, 2015)

Number nine


----------



## StevenC (Mar 24, 2015)

I forgot how long it took for Caboose to become, well, Caboose.


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 24, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> Man, I finally got round to Series three, the whole episode 50 through to episode 52 is amazing! Just a huge Church timeline circlejerk.





Don't remind me man, those were bad times...


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 25, 2015)

New mini-series, no playlist for this one though, the next clips should be in the side bar though.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 26, 2015)

Miniseries.


----------



## superash (Mar 30, 2015)

I nearly forgot RvB was a thing.
My teen years call back to me!


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 30, 2015)

10



11



12





When series 13 starts up, do you guys want me to post every episode as it comes out or is that too much?


----------



## StevenC (Apr 13, 2015)

Just got finished Season 8. I'm pretty sure that's where I got to the last time I watched it.

Such a great show, especially Out of Mind and beyond.


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 15, 2015)

sorry i have not postee anything. im on holiday and posting this through my brothers xbox


----------

